

Do 200,000 Apps in the AppStore stand for quality? - madmaze
http://tomch.com/wp/?p=144

======
thewileyone
Have to agree with the author. Recently got an iPhone 3GS and been trawling
the AppStore. Some are gems, most are sucky and lastly are the copies of
either gems or sucky.

As for Steve's "no porn" policy, why is "Adult Sex Strip" by InterWizard
appearing in my top 50 free apps?

